

Hacker news directory: search + projects - jmtame
http://jmtame.posterous.com/hacker-news-directory-search-projects#

======
petercooper
It isn't exactly clear until you hit the actual site - <http://www.hndir.com/>
\- that this is only for students. Just a heads up in case you aren't.

~~~
BrandonM
I wonder how many man-hours Facebook initially put in while restricting users
to schools only, man-hours that would have been saved if they just used the
current "Facebook is for everyone!" mindset that they have now...

------
samdk
I joined, and created my school. I've gotten four e-mails about new students
joining my network despite no-one else actually being there. Not a huge deal,
especially since gmail put them all into a single message thread, but it
should probably be looked at.

It might be nice to have a field for people to list their personal websites.
You'll find mine if you google me, but people with more common names are going
to have trouble.

~~~
jmtame
should be fixed now, sorry about that

------
kilps
What about students studying outside of the US? Most universities in South
Africa use the .ac.za TLD...

~~~
tomh-
Sometimes I'm getting pretty tired of apps/people who keep forgetting about
non-us people, the internet is global, why put restrictions on it? Both my
Dutch and Danish eduational mail addresses won't work obviously..but seems we
can mail the owner to add or schools, at least that's something.

------
jfarmer
error: our sendmail is fubar. please e-mail hack@hndir.com.

~~~
jmtame
fixed

------
aresant
Site's not working on IE8 / Windows 7 64-bit - everything is completely skewed
etc. I suspect it's related to this?

[http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2009/12/ie8-64-bit-
windows-7-an...](http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2009/12/ie8-64-bit-
windows-7-and-the-m.html)

